# ok spot has been confirmed as ewen madock Sunday 22nd 6am



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok there has been some interest so far so I will confirm here that there will be a session early sunday morning on ewen maddock at mooloolah chasing the massive bass and togas that live there.

anybody going to attend could you please post your interst here so I have an idea on numbers because I was thinking a BBQ after our morning session. I can bring a heap of snags,onions,bread etc is there anybody that could bring a BBQ along?

would be great to have a feed and chat after what could be an awesome session.

Lee

confirmed so far

Myself
PDO
mac_fish
polylureosis

possabilitys

xerubas


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Lee,

I have a small portable BBQ plate I can bring.
I'm sure we can scrounge up some wood to put under it.

Probably a bit later for me. (7ish)

Ash


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

Dam it will be cold at 6am (sorry for dam pun :? )

I hate it when the weather is crap


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

still tentative at this stage.. waiting to trade fishing tokens.

I probably won't be able to hang around for the bbq as I have the Sunday arvo shift at work again this week.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

that would be great if you could bring that plate ashley.

Lee


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Still mulling it over whether it will be worth the 1.5 hour drive to get there. With petrol and tolls it gets a bit expensive for a fish.

Will let you know later on. If I do come I have one of those little portable gas stoves for camping with I could bring, probably a fry pan too.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Lee
Iâ€™m still a definite. Can I bring anything for the BBQ?

Paul


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

What type of lures work best and will I need a sounder to taget the bass.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Wayne,

Deeper diving lures 4-6meters are ideal.
Also Jackal type lures and Ice jigs can be effective.

While the sounder is handy it's not essential.
I'm sure there will be one or two of us with sounders so we can share any info they pick up.

Lee,

BBQ Plate will be packed.
Let me know what else I can bring.


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, but my sharkshield won't work in freshwater! :lol:


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Ill be bringing some sausages,onions,bread,sauces etc I also have a 2 burner coleman ill bring. if anybody could bring a few drinks that would be cool (non alcoholic)

WayneD- I dont have a sounder and have bagged some beauties there

Lee


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh alright then I'll come along. If Sel can drive that far then so can I. I need to be home by 12 though so I will have to be off the water by 10AM. I will try to make it there for 6 am. Any chance of some surface action early on?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah thats good Wayne, I was thinking of pulling out, but with you making the effort and mentioning my name I can't back out now.

I will need an early start to get there by 6.00 most likely be there at 7.00.

Packing lures tonight, even went out to BCF tonight and bought some new G Vibes in some newer colours I had not seen b4, don't think I'll be dragging lures around there. I like to cast and retrieve 

Good to see Wayne

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

always a chance of surface action all day with the togas around

Lee


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Never caught a toga, this could turn out to be a worthwhile trip!


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I havnet bagged one yet either but I have seen several caught and had on over 80cm folow my spinner right to the yak last trip. that was cool

Lee


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Are we ready guys? 

I'm packed ready to go  Really looking forward to this fish, Hope we catch some great fish.

Bought lures for the trip, some supending rapalas and have re organised all my tackle this week to have all bases covered for the fish tommorrow.

I hope to get away by 4.30 so hopefully I can be there early.

Anyone know if this dam has bony bream as baitfish for the bass?

Anyway Seeya's all there tommorrow, cait wait 

Cheers


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Ready as I'll ever be.

See you there.

I'm not sure what the main baitfish species is - I think more likely spangled perch.

Ash


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Goodluck boys, I'd like to join you but only have a couple of hours so i'll try Scarborough. Hope you land some Toga. (I got mine on a spinnerbait)


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Haven't packed yet, just starting to now.

Got a battery for my sounder and also a new rod so I am keen to go, couldn't pass it up at BCF looked like a bargain. I will be leaving around 4 - 4:15am to get there by 6am.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

im packed and ready to go including some food for a BBQ afterwards

Lee


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I hate it when my kid wakes me up in the middle of the night when I have a fishing trip on the next day. I can never get back to sleep.


----------

